# self sabotage



## zoe the cat (Feb 27, 2010)

I try and set weekly goals to meditate, exercise, and go outside because I know these things should help with my overall depression, but always fail to start. I know psychologically why this is, 'what if it doesn't work? then there's nothing left and I'll always feel like this.' This is why I can't get a habit going. If I get a routine going, and I don't feel any better then that's it. I'll feel like this forever.


----------



## thelonelyloner (Apr 24, 2009)

Learn EFT or type in self-sabotage in google.


----------

